# Windows Server 2008, Xampp



## mille (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe folgendes System:
Xampp (mit PHP 5.2.9 und MySQL 5.1.30) auf Windows Server 2008 - sicher konfiguriert, nach Rücksprache mit unserem Rechenzentrum. 

Dort laufen problemlos zwei Typo3 Installationen (PHP mit Mysql Zugriff). 

Ich wollte jetzt ein LimeSurvey auf dem Server aufsetzen und habe mit entsetzen festgestellt, dass nix passiert, wenn ich die entpackten Dateien aufrufe. Bzw. passiert schon etwas. Ich erhalte den Fehler: "The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading."

Darauf hin begann die Fehlersuche, der sich auch ziemlich schnell beim Zugriff auf die Mysql Datenkbank gezeigt hat. 
Ein einfaches PHP Testskript resultiert auch in dem gleichen Fehler: "The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading."
PHP Testscript: 
	
	
	



```
<?php

$i = mysql_connect("localhost", "root", "...");
if(!$i) die("fehler: ".mysql_error());
echo "funktioniert";
?>
```

wenn ich die gleiche datei aber mit diesem Inhalt öffne, geht sie: 
	
	
	



```
<?php echo "test"; ?>
```

Auch statt dem "mysql_connect" direkt mal mit "mysql_query("SHOW ALL DATABASES")" oder ähnliches, funktioniert nicht. _Dass die Typo3 Installationen funktionieren, sei hier nochmal erwähnt!

_Anmerkung: Ich habe auch versucht, den mysql_connect in einem try-catch-Block aufzurufen. Funktioniert auch nicht. Ich verzweifle! 

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen?

Danke und Grüße


----------

